# Can I add an additional transfer to a pre-made transfer?



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi! I am wondering if I buy a transfer from Pro World or Art Brands but want to add a name to the end result how do I do this? For example, if I have a transfer of a fish and want to add a city name that I would print out on transfer paper, would I press each one separately? Also, if I press the first design and then press the second one onto the shirt, will any ink from the first design get on my press? Total newbie but loving every minute of this! Thanks Bunches!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We would suggest that you insert the city name under the transfer before you print it on the shirt. Just make sure that you place it on an unprinted portion of the stock design. Usually a bottom corner is best. You can press them both at the same time.


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome, Thanks Ed!


----------

